# Shameless



## Harry Dresden (Jan 25, 2011)

anybody see this yet on Showtime?......i myself think it is excellent....


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jan 26, 2011)

Pretty lame in my opinion. I still don't get how Americans love watching shows that only glorify absurd Family dysfunction. The more degenerate the family,the more Americans seem to like them. I guess that says a lot about today's American society. Showtime especially loves to produce shows glorifying Family dysfunction & debauchery. I guess they're going the MTV route on that stuff. Unfortunately the destruction of the American Family is nothing to laugh about. I don't find these shows to be very entertaining. I actually find them to be very depressing. But hey,that's just my take anyway.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 26, 2011)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Pretty lame in my opinion. I still don't get how Americans love watching shows that only glorify absurd Family dysfunction. The more degenerate the family,the more Americans seem to like them. I guess that says a lot about today's American society. Showtime especially loves to produce shows glorifying Family dysfunction & debauchery. I guess they're going the MTV route on that stuff. Unfortunately the destruction of the American Family is nothing to laugh about. I don't find these shows to be very entertaining. I actually find them to be very depressing. But hey,that's just my take anyway.



hey Libo.....its called COMEDY.....take the fucking stick out of your ass and loosen up.....Geezus Christ....did you like the 3 Stooges when you were a kid?....


----------



## Modbert (Jan 26, 2011)

Harry Dresden said:


> hey Libo.....its called COMEDY.....take the fucking stick out of your ass and loosen up.....Geezus Christ....did you like the 3 Stooges when you were a kid?....



Clearly they were degenerates who were destroying the moral fiber of our society, causing the decay. Though I guess Libo wouldn't like the Marx Brothers either. Well that's if he knows they're a comedy group and not Karl Marx and his brothers first.


----------



## Blagger (Jan 27, 2011)

The original, British version is probably much better. I say probably because I haven't seen the American version; but seeing as you lot usually change and fuck-up out of all proportion what is nearly always a good original, I'm almost certainly correct in my assumption.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 27, 2011)

Swagger said:


> The original, British version is probably much better. I say probably because I haven't seen the American version; but seeing as you lot usually change and fuck-up out of all proportion what is nearly always a good original, I'm almost certainly correct in my assumption.



sometimes.....just like right now there is the "Americanized" version of Being Human...just wait until you see the first American Doctor Who....


----------



## Madeline (Jan 27, 2011)

I watched it last night because you mentioned it, Harry.

Was a hoot...thankies!


----------



## Luissa (Jan 27, 2011)

Seen all the episodes so far, good show.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 27, 2011)

Harry Dresden said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > The original, British version is probably much better. I say probably because I haven't seen the American version; but seeing as you lot usually change and fuck-up out of all proportion what is nearly always a good original, I'm almost certainly correct in my assumption.
> ...



Being Human is alright, but I hope we never try to ruin Dr Who.


----------



## Madeline (Jan 27, 2011)

Showtime is having a whacamacallit  -- festival?  Anyway, they are rebroadcasting them on Saturday.

I think William C. Macy is a genuis.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jan 27, 2011)

Degenerate Dummies enjoy watching Degenerate Dummy shows i guess. These shows are actually very depressing. The destruction of the American Family is the single biggest tragedy to befall our nation. Showtime & MTV are run by degenerate Liberal cretins. They promote & glorify everything that is tragically wrong with our nation. So are these shows really funny? I don't think so. They just say a lot about the current state of our nation. Glorifying decimated and debauched families just isn't funny. Hey,just my opinion anyway.


----------



## Blagger (Jan 27, 2011)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Degenerate Dummies enjoy watching Degenerate Dummy shows i guess. These shows are actually very depressing. The destruction of the American Family is the single biggest tragedy to befall our nation. Showtime & MTV are run by degenerate Liberal cretins. They promote & glorify everything that is tragically wrong with our nation. So are these shows really funny? I don't think so. They just say a lot about the current state of our nation. Glorifying decimated and debauched families just isn't funny. Hey,just my opinion anyway.



Is there an echo in here, or what?


----------



## Madeline (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 27, 2011)

Madeline said:


> I watched it last night because you mentioned it, Harry.
> 
> Was a hoot...thankies!


try to catch the episodes you missed.....they said this show had the highest viewership of any show ever on Showtime....even beat Dexter....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 27, 2011)

Luissa said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...



i have watched the British Being Human since it came out on BBC America....i dont know why they are doing this show when the Original is still playing.....and i dont think they would ever try and "AMERICANIZE" the Doctor...but next season the Doctor and Amy start off in this Country...first time ever.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 27, 2011)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Degenerate Dummies enjoy watching Degenerate Dummy shows i guess. These shows are actually very depressing. The destruction of the American Family is the single biggest tragedy to befall our nation. Showtime & MTV are run by degenerate Liberal cretins. They promote & glorify everything that is tragically wrong with our nation. So are these shows really funny? I don't think so. They just say a lot about the current state of our nation. Glorifying decimated and debauched families just isn't funny. Hey,just my opinion anyway.



so you never answered me.....did you like the 3 Stooges?....


----------



## JScott (Jan 27, 2011)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Degenerate Dummies enjoy watching Degenerate Dummy shows i guess. These shows are actually very depressing. The destruction of the American Family is the single biggest tragedy to befall our nation. Showtime & MTV are run by degenerate Liberal cretins. They promote & glorify everything that is tragically wrong with our nation. So are these shows really funny? I don't think so. They just say a lot about the current state of our nation. Glorifying decimated and debauched families just isn't funny. Hey,just my opinion anyway.



Aw man. You mean you cant watch this and not laugh?

Family Guy

It has nothing to do with our failing families.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 28, 2011)

JScott said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > Degenerate Dummies enjoy watching Degenerate Dummy shows i guess. These shows are actually very depressing. The destruction of the American Family is the single biggest tragedy to befall our nation. Showtime & MTV are run by degenerate Liberal cretins. They promote & glorify everything that is tragically wrong with our nation. So are these shows really funny? I don't think so. They just say a lot about the current state of our nation. Glorifying decimated and debauched families just isn't funny. Hey,just my opinion anyway.
> ...



im sure he will say the Griffins are just another dysfunctional family......and that Fox is also run by "degenerate Liberal cretins".....


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jan 28, 2011)

It's just like that Weeds show. Celebrating and glorifying debauched American Families just isn't all that funny. Family Guy's ok but they're fading. Once they went political,that pretty much ended their run. Seth Macfarlane is a well known Liberal Democrat wingnut. He has definitely taken the show in a political direction. That usually means they're all out of ideas. They will lose more & more viewers every year from now on until the show finally dies. Going political is an indication they're nearing the end of their run. Showtime & MTV just plain suck. Unfortunately they represent a large portion of America. Their big fans are usually the Liberal creep-type. Yea lets promote and glorify Teen Pregnancy and debauched dysfunctional families. MTV & Showtime should be ashamed of themselves but you know they're not. It's actually very sad.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 28, 2011)

LibocalypseNow said:


> It's just like that Weeds show. Celebrating and glorifying debauched American Families just isn't all that funny. Family Guy's ok but they're fading. Once they went political,that pretty much ended their run. Seth Macfarlane is a well known Liberal Democrat wingnut. He has definitely taken the show in a political direction. That usually means they're all out of ideas. They will lose more & more viewers every year from now on until the show finally dies. Going political is an indication they're nearing the end of their run. Showtime & MTV just plain suck. Unfortunately they represent a large portion of America. Their big fans are usually the Liberal creep-type. Yea lets promote and glorify Teen Pregnancy and debauched dysfunctional families. MTV & Showtime should be ashamed of themselves but you know they're not. It's actually very sad.



yea i guess they should follow HBO's lead and show Vampires and their sexual debauchery....and the story of Kenny Powers a has been Baseball player who treats everyone like shit.....and then show a family of Mormons who practice Polygamy...and lets not forget to show how wonderful the Cathouse is.....and of course the guy on Hung.....BIG Dick for sale....cant forget Real Sex.....take one.....how about ABC....Cougar Town....a bunch of wino's sitting around every week.....Modern Family....hey two Queers on that one.....lets not forget FX....It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia....a bunch of dirt bags exploiting everything and anything.......and of course lets not forget those rascally kids from South Park....


----------



## MikeK (Jan 31, 2011)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Pretty lame in my opinion. I still don't get how Americans love watching shows that only glorify absurd Family dysfunction. The more degenerate the family,the more Americans seem to like them. I guess that says a lot about today's American society. Showtime especially loves to produce shows glorifying Family dysfunction & debauchery. I guess they're going the MTV route on that stuff. Unfortunately the destruction of the American Family is nothing to laugh about. I don't find these shows to be very entertaining. I actually find them to be very depressing. But hey,that's just my take anyway.


I tend to agree.  I watched part of the first episode and thought it was distasteful, pointless and silly.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jan 31, 2011)

MikeK said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty lame in my opinion. I still don't get how Americans love watching shows that only glorify absurd Family dysfunction. The more degenerate the family,the more Americans seem to like them. I guess that says a lot about today's American society. Showtime especially loves to produce shows glorifying Family dysfunction & debauchery. I guess they're going the MTV route on that stuff. Unfortunately the destruction of the American Family is nothing to laugh about. I don't find these shows to be very entertaining. I actually find them to be very depressing. But hey,that's just my take anyway.
> ...



Yea a degenerate Father destroying his family is nothing to laugh about. But many Americans do find these shows very entertaining. What does that say about those people? Anyway,you really did say it better than i could have. Thanks.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jan 31, 2011)

If you enjoy this show it's very likely you are a moron. You just don't know it. Sorry i had to break it to ya this way but it is the truth.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 21, 2011)

i enjoy the show.....gee libo name calling over what shows you watch?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 21, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> i enjoy the show.....gee libo name calling over what shows you watch?



he still watches My Little Margie.....what would you expect....they have been making fun of American families since TV Shows began.....but dipshits like Libo think it just started in the last 10 years....by Liberals....he must find it hard to sit down with a stick always up his ass .....


----------

